# Teaching



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Just make it fun and make a game out of it. Kids love playing games and they learn a lot more when they don`t realize its a lesson and are just playing. Also, they will generally tucker out quicker than an adult so plan on frequent rest breaks. On the turning thing, keep focussing on having them steer the board accross the hill by using their front foot to twist the board to change edge angle as they complete the turn to avoid overturning up the hill and doing that 360 thing. Also, kids movements will not be as ideal as adults due to muscle developement and center of mass. They tend to be top heavey and use their upper body a lot more to control the board. Try to keep that under control as much as possible, but understand that they have to ride that way to a degree at their age.


Thanks! Make a game out of it..of course! Great tip.

I learned by myself...my brother back in 99 handed me a (old LibTech) board and said " try this one" befope disappearing down the slopes in Italy.

I had a skateboarder background so the board wasn't totally alien to me but still I almost managed to kill myself that day (along with whoever else I crashed into).

The most difficult thing was to teach my kids what is (now) automatic to me.
I listened to what the istructors said on the slopes and tried the "arm estended" technique..initiating a turn from the shoulder..it worked partially, my daugter was listening, my son (8) was convinced that his method was best...lol.
Anyway at one point he was totally frustrated (dad I suck!) and wanted to go alone on the green run we did all day, came back with a huge smile " I did 14 turns dad" (yeah right) "how did you do that? "
I did as you told me and let the board slide slowly without kicking it (he was kicking it in a stop halfway a turn and catching an edge every time).
Add to that that we were riding slush...

Bottom line they both love it, despite the sore ass they have today, Must have been all the times I had them watch " First Descent" lol.

Thanks for the tip, any other suggestion / learning game is appreciated too...


----------

